

Ask HN: Offering Commissions to Marketers? - mstefff

Hey,<p>I've been thinking lately, since it's been increasingly hard to get writers to cover my webapp (especially in my target industry: finance, investing), whether or not it would be a good idea to offer people, such as the talented people here, a certain commission for any stories they can get on popular/related sites? I suppose some people are better at marketing than others, and I'm sure there are people with much better editorial connections than myself. Bad idea?<p>Thanks
======
noodle
this is the equivalent of hiring a "PR guy", is it not?

~~~
mstefff
Thought it would be smarted and cheaper than hiring someone. Pay for
performance - right?

~~~
noodle
hypothetically speaking, what if i had a startup that you could pay a small
fee and then commissions to that helped get the word out about your
startup/event/blog/whatever?

~~~
mstefff
Not sure what you mean. I was just thinking about saying something like "$100
for any coverage on a tech/finance site with an alexa > 100,000, to anyone who
can"..something to that effect..

~~~
noodle
right, but i'm saying, if this were a more automated process or could
guarantee better results, would you be willing to pony up more than $100?

~~~
mstefff
How could you automate getting writers to cover a story?

~~~
mstefff
You mean like a web-based service that helps people get coverage for a fee?
Automated as in, fill out a form of what you want..etc?

